# Buying tarantulas wholesale.



## MexicanRedKnee (Jan 11, 2010)

So I've recently decided I'd like to accumulate as many of the USA & Mexican T's as possible. Seeing how there are so many, I was wondering if it would be possible to order small slings from a dealer at a reduced price. Obviously I would need to buy a lot of them. Does anyone know what the minimum order is for a wholesaler? I have $200-$300 I'd like to spend, but I would only be buying 3-5 slings per species and I would prefer a dealer with as many species as possible.


----------



## Xian (Jan 11, 2010)

Have you checked out the For Sale threads yet?


----------



## MexicanRedKnee (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't see any wholesalers on there. Unless they have a pricelist for retail and then another one wholesale.


----------



## Xian (Jan 11, 2010)

MexicanRedKnee said:


> I didn't see any wholesalers on there. Unless they have a pricelist for retail and then another one wholesale.


Yea, I don't really know about wholesalers, as far as trying to get them to sell you 2-3 of a bunch of different species. I know alot of the breeders on here will give you good deals on alot of slings, but usually the same species.
You might get lucky with this post. It couldn't hurt to contact some of them and see what they would charge you for what you want.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jan 11, 2010)

I would just email them personally and ask, wouldnt hurt.


----------



## MexicanRedKnee (Jan 11, 2010)

So the guys with those long pricelists are also probably wholesalers? I'll drop them a line and see what the minimum order is for wholesale pricing.


----------



## Rick & Brandy (Jan 11, 2010)

Try michiganarachnids, I know he has a few different ones, lots of slings


----------



## MexicanRedKnee (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm new to the arachnid hobby I'm not 100% sure how it works.


----------

